# RV changes



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Being an old electrician, I like to install lots of neet electrical stuff in my latest project. My RV came with no 120vac lights. So after installing a 1500 watt Trace inverter, some new 120vac lites were installed. The inverter also powers a 120vac refrig. The main new lite is over the dining table and another lite over the bed. Gonna install a new lite in the toilet also. I also removed the 12vdc lites nearby. The new 12vdc lites are neet to play with as an upgrade with low power use and better lites. Still the main fuel tank must be removed to remove the junk and bad gas. Gonna change the exhaust manifolds, muffler and piping and a change to a single 3 inch piping. Next major project is to remove roof air conditioner and build some roof support for the unit. The AC unit rests directly on roof and leaks water. The roof support will strengthen the roof and raise the unit off roof about 1.5 inches. Also considering replacing the roof vents with auto glass. Keeping the roof AC was iffy. Frank


----------

